# (ask) Old CRT projector Sony VPH-1292Q



## adriano (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, a newbie here..

I still have an old projector Sony VPH-1292Q,
is there any reason people will still prefer this kind of CRT projectors compared to new, compact projectors. Does my old projector is better in any way? (resolution, contrast, etc?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I actually still have 2 high end CRT projectors, they are generally loved for the contrast ratio and being able to do a true black.

That said, they are heavy, energy hogs and need to be maintained. The 1292 was a 9" CRT projector but I believe it was ES focus not EM so edge focus was not as good as the later G90 or other 9" CRTs.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I still have a Barco Graphics 808 CRT projector utilizing HD fury III AND gammaX. The
picture is still awesome playing HD from my Oppo BDP-83SE blueray player. When the
quality of the picture is no longer excellent I would buy the latest LED digital projector. 
Lamp based digital projectors are good for a short period of time, but one has to 
relamp the projector every 500 hours to maintain brightness. To get the same kind
of quality picture that I am getting with the Barco, would cost a considerable amount.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rotfan said:


> Lamp based digital projectors are good for a short period of time, but one has to
> relamp the projector every 500 hours to maintain brightness. To get the same kind
> of quality picture that I am getting with the Barco, would cost a considerable amount.


Do you mean that you have to relamp every 500 hours to match a CRT's brightness? Because you most certainly do _not_ have to relamp every 500 hours. :rolleyesno: More like 2000 or more depending upon your model and your luck.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I stand corrected, but 2000 hours seems like a lot on one bulb. I still prefer my 
Barco CRT for its great contrast and overall picture quality. The latest LED based 
digital projectors have more than 20,000 hours without much drop in brightness. If
I buy a new digital projector this seems to be the way to go. Thanks


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

mechman said:


> Do you mean that you have to relamp every 500 hours to match a CRT's brightness? Because you most certainly do _not_ have to relamp every 500 hours. :rolleyesno: More like 2000 or more depending upon your model and your luck.


Image brightness requirements and performance depend on many issues: screen size, screen type, projector model, ambient lighting conditions, viewing preferences, etc. CRTs have strong points and weak points, just like any other display device. Committing to install one in a system should be thought through in detail. A used CRT may not be capable of reference brightness on a screen much larger than 6 ft. wide without replacing the tubes. CRTs that are not liquid coupled will likely not be capable of superior black levels/contrast.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

